# Last minute panic...



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Why do so many people wait until it starts snowing to try to find plow service last minute? Its Michigan. Its snowed here since the beginning of time. Were you in Hope's that global warming would change that this year?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Drock78 said:


> Why do so many people wait until it starts snowing to try to find plow service last minute? Its Michigan. Its snowed here since the beginning of time. Were you in Hope's that global warming would change that this year?


 Then they don't understand why you can't service them cause you have a full route.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

What's even better is when they want it done cheaper since you are already making your money that theirs just "extra cash"


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the last minute ones. Helps replace the ones you lost to a cheaper bid. Also puts you in the mood to be helpful and less resentful.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I find that the last minute driveways are usually a PITA to plow and deal with the owners .


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> I find that the last minute driveways are usually a PITA to plow and deal with the owners .


I have felt my whole life that dealing with anyone new is a PITA, but put on a face and make some money.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We had our fair share. Many claims of old provider retired this season


----------



## fritowrdo (Oct 22, 2019)

Drock78 said:


> Why do so many people wait until it starts snowing to try to find plow service last minute? Its Michigan. Its snowed here since the beginning of time. Were you in Hope's that global warming would change that this year?


Strange.

I used to live in Grand Rapids and I used to do EXACTLY this.

I am probably one of the people that called YOU to see if you could plow my driveway.

I probably asked if you could do it for $15 as well.

Do you remember me?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Who knows. I'm mainly referring to the online neighborhood pages. Some of the people on there are clueless.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> Who knows. I'm mainly referring to the online neighborhood pages. Some of the people on there are clueless.


Some?


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

cjames808 said:


> We had our fair share. Many claims of old provider retired this season


That, or they had to get insurance this year and couldn't afford it..


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

My favorite is they say the other guy plowed it for $20.00, but he stopped coming. Why?? Because he couldn't make any money at that price and he figured that out after a few storms.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Money can be made at $20...

Our routes filled up in a heartbeat last Monday. All the stragglers paid up and we started turning people away.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Money can be made at $20...
> 
> Our routes filled up in a heartbeat last Monday. All the stragglers paid up and we started turning people away.


No subs? I like the new prime rib myself.


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

FourDiamond said:


> My favorite is they say the other guy plowed it for $20.00, but he stopped coming. Why?? Because he couldn't make any money at that price and he figured that out after a few storms.


I answer them then samething when they ask me price and tell me the other guy make it way cheaper. OK Where he is now ? Why your looking for a new guy LMAO


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

When they say the last guy did it for x less
I just say, well then, you should hire him and hang up.

I have easy Hegeling free pricing policy.

Ps 

Round here if somebody has a full route they don’t even answer the phone to tell you they have a full route and they can’t service your property


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Hegeling


Sounds like a great German beer!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

E-Town said:


> I answer them then samething when they ask me price and tell me the other guy make it way cheaper. OK Where he is now ? Why your looking for a new guy LMAO


 Few years back I had a old Women 2 homes down from mine wake me up, guy she had to plow didn't show up. I told her give the money to whoever is at the house later. I get home and open the envelope there was $5.00 in it. Note in there I hope this is enough this is what the other guy charged me. LMAO


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sounds like a great German beer!


Damn it, now I want a Yuengling


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Listen to what they're wanting. If it's something you may be intrested in, find out more about their needs. If it seems like price is all their after, ask.

You: "It sounds like price is a pretty high priority to you, is that correct?"

Them: "Yeah, our last guy was $20." Or "Yes, we are on a fixed income." Or maybe it's not about price at all, and their last guy was just awful at what he did.

You: "To give our top rated services, we find a lot of times we are more expensive than some of our competitors. Is that a deal breaker?"

Then let them talk. You'll find out there where their mind is. Never hurts to ask why they're no longer using the last guy, or why they called you after finding it for such an affordable cost.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> Listen to what they're wanting. If it's something you may be intrested in, find out more about their needs. If it seems like price is all their after, ask.
> 
> You: "It sounds like price is a pretty high priority to you, is that correct?"
> 
> ...


I'm bizzie...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm bizzie...


In that case, unplugging the phones usually works


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> In that case, unplugging the phones usually works


I can't annoy him with stupid texts and such if the phones turned off.


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> Listen to what they're wanting. If it's something you may be intrested in, find out more about their needs. If it seems like price is all their after, ask.
> 
> You: "It sounds like price is a pretty high priority to you, is that correct?"
> 
> ...


IMHO.... Honnestly its a lots of Talk for the monthly rates.
Its not worth it for me to have one client hold me down over the phone, and repeat phone call with the same goal trying to get a better deal lol.

90% of my client Book online and pay online, They dont want to talk to me either lol, just get it done LOL.

This season have been great so far very strong (One men operation Residential only) with Helper when bad storm 45- 50 PREPAID account clients ( depending of the month ) . When one or 2 out of 50 client Start to complaining with non sense, its hard to keep them the next month.
They will not get a renewal for the next coming month thats for sure.

Is always the same they are home owner for X years and Looking for a new guy . 95% of my experience they become problem client.

My opinion of course


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

she still needed to pay?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> Listen to what they're wanting. If it's something you may be intrested in, find out more about their needs. If it seems like price is all their after, ask.
> 
> You: "It sounds like price is a pretty high priority to you, is that correct?"
> 
> ...


Seriously Matt, winter comes every year, pretty much the same time. I don't have the time to deal with someone that waited until the last minute and then wants to argue about price. That is not the type of customer I want, it's the type I get rid of. I don't even want someone who argues about price long before the season starts.

I'm sick and tired of dealing with people like that. My routes are full, I'm sure I could easily have added another tractor if I tried. I don't need someone that is going to waste my time arguing about my prices.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously Matt, winter comes every year, pretty much the same time. I don't have the time to deal with someone that waited until the last minute and then wants to argue about price. That is not the type of customer I want, it's the type I get rid of. I don't even want someone who argues about price long before the season starts.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of dealing with people like that. My routes are full, I'm sure I could easily have added another tractor if I tried. I don't need someone that is going to waste my time arguing about my prices.


You already know if they are complaining now that when they get that first invoice you will get a check back for about 1/3 and a note full of BS.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You already know if they are complaining now that when they get that first invoice you will get a check back for about 1/3 and a note full of BS.


I guess they get a entrance piled with snow as a departing gift.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mudly said:


> I guess they get a entrance piled with snow as a departing gift.


That sounds good until you get a call from the fire dept saying if there is a fire you will be liable. True story.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That sounds good until you get a call from the fire dept saying if there is a fire you will be liable. True story.


I can't be liable if I don't work for them.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That sounds good until you get a call from the fire dept saying if there is a fire you will be liable. True story.


Thats fair as I may or may not have started the fire first.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

E-Town said:


> IMHO.... Honnestly its a lots of Talk for the monthly rates.
> Its not worth it for me to have one client hold me down over the phone, and repeat phone call with the same goal trying to get a better deal lol.
> 
> 90% of my client Book online and pay online, They dont want to talk to me either lol, just get it done LOL.
> ...





Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously Matt, winter comes every year, pretty much the same time. I don't have the time to deal with someone that waited until the last minute and then wants to argue about price. That is not the type of customer I want, it's the type I get rid of. I don't even want someone who argues about price long before the season starts.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of dealing with people like that. My routes are full, I'm sure I could easily have added another tractor if I tried. I don't need someone that is going to waste my time arguing about my prices.


Okay, you guys are right on this one. I should have thought twice about the industry here...

I'm not used to dealing with as many accounts as you guys have. My sales process for building is much different than those with lawns or snow. And my snow accounts are 90% as a sub


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

I like those people. That being said my prices are set based on a few factors and cant be changed. I find that those people are so happy to find somebody who will send a guy out to them that they can be the most satisfied of everybody. Only issue is if they call on the day of a snow, they wont get service that day if they are lookin to be on our regular route. they have to go through the welcome wagon just like everybody else.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm sick and tired of dealing with people
> I don't need someone that is going to waste my time arguing about my prices.


Had a new commercial approach us, right beside a bunch we do now (we surround them). He complained in the site meeting that they went $2M over budget on the build because of all the rock they encountered. My comment was something along the lines of knowing the rock is 18-24" down was kind of common knowledge around here (he wasn't from around here). Got a call after the e-mail that the monthly price was the same as an annual in the Big Smoke. Didn't even try to begin to explain that we are in an LE area, that square footage was bigger than his TO property, that fast food/gas station is high liability, etc. Please call a competitor.

Today.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

GMC Driver said:


> Had a new commercial approach us, right beside a bunch we do now (we surround them). He complained in the site meeting that they went $2M over budget on the build because of all the rock they encountered. My comment was something along the lines of knowing the rock is 18-24" down was kind of common knowledge around here (he wasn't from around here). Got a call after the e-mail that the monthly price was the same as an annual in the Big Smoke. Didn't even try to begin to explain that we are in an LE area, that square footage was bigger than his TO property, that fast food/gas station is high liability, etc. Please call a competitor.
> 
> Today.


Quickest way to make friends outside the GTA...
1) tell them you're from Toronto
2) start your sentences with "In Toronto, we blah blah blah"
3) talk about the price of housing in Toronto.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

4) go into a town outside of Toronto, bring your trades from Toronto, don't hire any local trades who know about local conditions, complain when you go over budget or quote is higher than in Toronto.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Been 2 years since I been to Toronto, last time I was there they had more sky cranes in the air than any City I been to. States a lot for the economy there. I was coming every year to meet with the Italians.

I stay at the Chelsea love that place, 5 different exits and entrance to different streets. Oh strip bars are close by after your Wife falls a sleep or at the pool. lol


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yea we get atleast 15 calls per storm about plowing there driveway from new customers. I wont even answer them during a storm, we allready are plowing 100 customers, dont have time for new customers. I say the same, why are they calling me during a storm. People that are proactive and plan ahead of time get the service.

I hear this from customers alot, yea my neighbor wants a plow guy since your right here... and they look at me like im crazy when i say no. Too many allready


----------

